# User Photo Galleries are now online!



## phreebsd

There's a new link in the site navigation box and on the navbar.
It will take you to the galleries. All site users can upload their photos and house them in one place. You can also link to them in your posts.

Please upload your photos under the "Member Categories". Upon upload your first pic, a folder will automatically be created with your forum username. That will then be your photo album area.

Also, once you have photos in your album there will be a link on your postbit to your album.

Enjoy!


----------

